

The girl in the window (2008) - davyjones
http://www.tampabay.com/features/humaninterest/the-girl-in-the-window/750838

======
ja27
There are a few updates:

[http://www.danisstory.org/](http://www.danisstory.org/)

[http://www.tampabay.com/features/humaninterest/three-
years-l...](http://www.tampabay.com/features/humaninterest/three-years-later-
the-girl-in-the-window-learns-to-connect/1186860)

